# PS3 HDMI Video Output?



## needspeed52

Hello,
I just purchased a new PS3 slim and I don't have a HDMI compatible receiver yet, so I have the HDMI out from PS3 directly into plasma panel and audio is handled via optical digital. My question is (I'm not a manual reader) under the setting BD/DVD Video Output Format (HDMI), there are three choices, Automatic, RGB and YPb/Cb Pr/Cr. Which do I use and could you please explain why. Thanks all for your time, I look forward to all replies.
Best regards, Jeffrey


----------



## Dale Rasco

For video output I would choose automatic as it will sense the best resolution however, when the next setup for audio comes up, choose optical so your sound will come out the receiver and not through the TV via HDMI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ares

I have tried the RGB setting and it makes the video darker and I had to adjust the brightness to compensate for it, my brightness level is at 52 currently using the RGB setting I had it at 80 which seems high IMO. The only way to know for sure on which setting will work for your TV is to try them all and see which gives you the best picture.


----------



## needspeed52

dsr7997 said:


> For video output I would choose automatic as it will sense the best resolution however, when the next setup for audio comes up, choose optical so your sound will come out the receiver and not through the TV via HDMI.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks, that's the setting I'm using now and all looks real good, I just wanted some other opinions. I do have the audio output set to optical to receiver, I'm surprised how good it sounds just with the optical cable. While I have your attention I'd like to ask another PS3 game question, I just started playing GOW3 and the disc cover says resolution output 720p-1080i, my display is reading 720p, why not 1080i? My plasma is 1080p capable.
Thanks Jeff


----------



## needspeed52

Ares said:


> I have tried the RGB setting and it makes the video darker and I had to adjust the brightness to compensate for it, my brightness level is at 52 currently using the RGB setting I had it at 80 which seems high IMO. The only way to know for sure on which setting will work for your TV is to try them all and see which gives you the best picture.



Thanks for your reply Ares, I have not tried any other setting except the automatic, it seems to work well with my Panny plasma, I have not had to adjust any settings in the picture menu using the auto mode.
Jeff


----------



## Ares

Go into Display settings of the PS3 and make sure you have all the resolutions checked that your TV is capable of playing.


----------



## needspeed52

Ares said:


> Go into Display settings of the PS3 and make sure you have all the resolutions checked that your TV is capable of playing.




Thanks again Ares, I went into Display settings and checked all that my TV can handle.
Jeff


----------

